# No output on xconsole



## Rainer Bredehorn (Nov 17, 2015)

Hi!

I've changed from FreeBSD 8.3 to 10.1.
I would like to see some kernel printfs with the xconsole, but I can't get it work.
I've played around with the variable kern.vty. Using "sc" or "vt" but it doesn't help.
May this be a bug or am I missing something?

Kind regards,

Rainer.


----------



## Juha Nurmela (Nov 17, 2015)

Is `xconsole` started by root? It's not setuid at least on 10.1-RELEASE-p10. It *sort* of works when root. The text console receives each _foo0_: tag and rest of the messages get thru to xconsole. 

Juha


----------



## Rainer Bredehorn (Nov 18, 2015)

Hi Juha!

I'm logged in as root and I'm doing kernel developing.
I've written a small application which listens to the /dev/klog device.
This device shows all kernel output but on the xconsole I still see nothing.
Of course I could use my small app to see the kernel output but I would prefer the xconsole.

Rainer.


----------

